# Dometic Refrigerator



## Majit (Jul 17, 2010)

Any help please on this one.

We are in Spain and due to travel north tomorrow and in south France by monday.
The refrigerator was switched on yesterday morning after being out of use for 8 weeks. The top Freezer section is showing -5c this morning but the fridge is at +30C whilst on 240v supply. I have checked the fuse which was good but changed it anyway.

I cannot say about the gas as switched it onto gas 3 hours ago. temp now at 28C which sounds not so good to me. Gas is alight - I have checked. Obviously 12v has not been checked yet.

Tried two Dometic agents en route in Tarragona and Barcelona and they are talking about middle of next week to look at the problem.

Would anyone have any stab at what may be the issue and whether I would specifically need a Dometic agent/engineer to correct or is it likely any decent MH workshop could correct the problem.

i will be on line during travels but any immediate help much appreciated.

tx


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
Have you got the gas turned up high? I can't think of any other way of testing apart from the process of elimination that you've started. Next try driving round with 12v switched on.
Can you take the top vent cover off to allow better air circulation.

Is the freezer compartment completely separate from the fridge?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure how old your van is, but on gas, you may have a soot problem in the chimney, a common fault, not sure about 240v though, I would have thought that a 3 way breakdown might indicate a total fridge fault.


----------



## Majit (Jul 17, 2010)

I have just checked temp at 11.15pm and gas has been on 7 hours. Temp is 22C so clearly not working on gas or 240v. Gas is burning I can hear it. 12v will be on whilst travelling tomorrow but as it only holds the temperature not sure I will be able to tell if functioning or not.

Temperature setting is high or at its coldest. There is a separate fan fitted which has been on to help circulation.

The freezer and frisge is combined unit albeit both have separate doors. I assume the freeon circulates to both freezer and fridge and they are not separate systems.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Are you parked on a level pitch ? 

D.


----------



## fairways (May 4, 2007)

*Fridge help*

here is a site with a installation and trouble shooting guide for dometic refrigerator's. you can review the guide for steps to take to check you unit.

http://www.dometic.com/4e0e2322-4af5-4b4…

TROUBLESHOOTING
Refrigerator Does Not Cool Properly
A. Burner jet clogged.
Clean. (See section Maintenance & Service, Item 3.
Periodic Maintenance, Paragraph E. Item 1-14).
B. Check level of refrigerator.
C. Venting problem.
Restriction in air flow across cooling unit.
D. Heavy frost buildup on evaporator fins.
Defrost
E. Flue baffle not inserted properly in flue tube.
14
F. Improperly set thermostat.
See section Operating Instructions, part Start Up
Instructions.
G. Burner dirty.
Clean. (See section Maintenance & Service, Item 3.
Periodic Maintenance, Paragraph E. Item 1-14).
H. LP gas pressure low at burner.
Set main regulator so pressure does not drop below
11 inches of water column at pressure test port (See
FIG. 9).
I. Burner not located properly under flue tube.
Relocate
J. Burner damaged.
Replace
K. Odor from fumes.
1. Dislocated burner
2. Damaged burner
3. Dirty flue tube
L. FUSES
1. Refrigerator control system
2. Refrigerator AC Supply
3. In-line blade fuse for 12 volt DC heater
See section Maintenance & Service, item 3.
Periodic Maintenance, Paragraph F.
NOTE: AVOID SPRAYING WATER THROUGH THE
REFRIGERATOR VENTS WHILE WASHING YOUR RV.
All the above instructions are to be followed closely. The
refrigerator is quality-guaranteed. However, we are not
responsible for any failures caused by improper adjustments
and unfavorable installation conditions. Contact
service point or distributor service dept. for assistance

hope this helps
Fairways


----------



## Majit (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks but the link failed. Will investigate.
The site it is parked up is not level and drops forward but not had problem before and question would this effect fridge when freezer is working?

Thanks again hope I can locate issue


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
Thinking about it I'm not sure that there will be separate cooling units for the icebox and the rest of the fridge.
Are you sure that the main door is fully closing? Are the magnetic seals engaging all the way round? There are two door locking positions, one that locks the door shut and one that holds the door about 1/4" open. In the latter position you would get the problem that you describe.

http://www.dometic.com/enuk/Europe/United-Kingdom/Customer-Center/Operation-Manuals/


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> The site it is parked up is not level and drops forward but not had problem before and question would this effect fridge when freezer is working?


When my fridge stopped working properly it was parked on my slightly sloping driveway. I'd never had the problem before either. (And never experienced it since) The reason I mentioned this is because it's a potentially easy fix. The majority of absorbtion fridges don't work efficiently/at all if they're on the pi$$

Easy one to eliminate tho.

D.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> The site it is parked up is not level and drops forward but not had problem before and question would this effect fridge when freezer is working?


When my fridge stopped working properly it was parked on my slightly sloping driveway. I'd never had the problem before either. (And never experienced it since) The reason I mentioned this is because it's a potentially easy fix. The majority of absorbtion fridges don't work efficiently/at all if they're on the pi$$

Easy one to eliminate tho.

D.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Majit, did you get to the bottom of your non cooling fridge problem ?

Hope you're sorted.

D.


----------



## Majit (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks

Am travelling and not using camsites so no electric.
I con confirm all doors firmly closed and locked. Despite the hot weather the gas seems to record fridge temp of about 10C early morning but settles at 14C afternoon. When travelling 12v appears to hold whatever temp it is when switching over.

I just get the feeling that it is working to a point but cannot bring down temp enough. On its highest setting I would have thought fridge should be 6-8C constantly when on gas or 240C given that ambient temp are currently 29c.

We are parked level so it looks like I shall have to have a Dometic man look at it.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi , have you got much food in it? if not then a motorhome fridge finds it really difficult to chill down a big empty space. the more food and stuff in there the quicker it will chill down, all the best sean


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It sounds as if you may have lost some of the gas, so that you are getting some cooling at the top (Freezer). This would appear to be a system fault and it may need re-charging with gas. Not a very difficult job but may need the unit out.
Alan


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi rosalan, if some gas has come out then air has gone in and surely the circulation would stop altogether (airlock)? for it to cool the top (freezer) then there has to be circulation through the whole system as both fridge and freezer are on the same circuit, sean


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I cannot be certain of anything but a long time ago, I had a shop with many fridges and freezers and from time to time some lost their ability to hold down the temperature. At that time I had a friend who would pop round and 'top up' the gas. They then worked ok again. That is what I based my sugestion on.
It is unlikely to be a complete blockage or the freezer would not go cold.
It is always possible that the cooler is not efficient, dirty etc, which is why some units are turned upside down to clear any detritus.
I believe that cold air falls from the freezer to keep the fridge cool; is there anything stopping it doing this (I am simply guessing about this bit).
Good luck
Alan


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We had a similar problem a while ago in hot weather when on gas. The fridge was working so hard that the flue was badly sooted up and it then didn't work very efficiently on any fuel source (though gas was worst).

We asked Dave Newell to clean the flue, which involved sliding the fridge forward in its housing to access a small screw holding a T pice at the top of the flue to get the flue brush down the flue tube. You wouldn't believe the amount of carbon that came out of it. The fridge has been fine since. We will ask him to do the same each year though.

P&L


----------

